# A good start



## nitrox1 (May 26, 2007)

This is a list of what I am using now in my 6.1 setup
B&K AVR-507 S2 THX Ultra 2
Klipsch CF-3 for mains 
Klipsch CF-2's for center, sides and rear
RCA PRO-SW220P 200 watt front firing sub
Toshiba A3 HD DVD player 
Nad 523 CD player
RCA Home Theater VHS player
B&K Phono 10 Preamp
Technics SL-1100A turntable with wood base and strobe
NEC MT1040 LCD front projector ceiling mounted
DIY Seymour AT fixed 120" screen
B&K SR-10.1 remote
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4200HD cable box
Maestro by Lutron IR remote dimmer
Ikea poang chairs
Roxul AFB batting for sound treatments


----------

